
Backblaze’s Custom Data Center PDU - ingve
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/backblazes-custom-data-center-pdu/
======
jjeaff
I love that these guys are validating the idea that you don't need
"enterprise" hardware to run an enterprise.

You can even see in their photos that they are using consumer power supplies,
albeit higher quality ones. They also have a lot of data comparing consumer to
enterprise drives. The enterprise drives do not impress, especially
considering the very high price premium.

~~~
atYevP
Yev from Backblaze here -> Yea, it really is just about seeing what works well
for our environment and our use-case. We certainly COULD go out and buy
enterprise-grade power supplies, but the system is designed for failure, so
the added expense often is not worth it!

~~~
jjeaff
How do you handle failover with these PSUs? Or are there merely two because of
the high power requirements?

------
xfitm3
Looks like they just found a cheap pdu - by geist.

